# Two-Factor Authorization--Financial Insitutions



## expat0055 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hello All, 

Just joined. Been planning my move to PI many years and am getting close (year or so away) so really starting to think about some details. 

My biggest fear throughout has been FACTA, finances and the like. I am going to be living on investment income rather than a pension or SS (in the beginning). 

Right now, Two-Factor Authorization really has me worried. Most financial institutions do it, but they typically do it when they don't recognize a computer or network. 

I just opened an Interactive Brokers account, mainly for safety if one of my other brokers finds me living outside the USA and closes my account due to FACTA (which I have heard happening), but they require Two-Factor Authorization for EVERY Login, and EVERY trade (buy/sell). 

It is no problem here in the US because I can do that on my local cell number. How does that work in the Philippines? Anyone deal with this? I sure would like to stop worrying over this piece, but I have researched a ton, and I cant find anything speaking to this topic. 

Thanks


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

This has been frustrating for me as well. Luckily I still have one family member living in the US so I am able to use their phone number. It sucks though as you need to have them on a Skype call or let them know the Code# is going to come through and they need to message it to you immediately (like by Facebook Messenger). This works for now as I don't need to log in all that often.

Some places let you use an email instead of the text method so you might look for that (although they can change their policy/method over time).

I thought I had it all figured out but the IP address must keep changing or something here as I still get the " looks like you are logging in from an unknown computer" even though I use the same one all the time.

Wish I had better news for you. Maybe someone else here will have better info for us both.


----------



## expat0055 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks for the reply Zep. I hope someone else has some good info to because this is scary to me. I do know some will allow and email Two-Factor Auth, so I guess I better start keeping that info and knowing those that don't. That is a good first start so thanks for pointing that out. 

I won't have anyone back in the US that I can rely on for this type of thing. I need to be self-contained.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A Magic Jack US number will receive text messages and will set you back about $US 100 for 3 years. You can install the app on your phone.

Bonus is that you get unlimited Canada and USA calling, in and outgoing along with that. Caller ID shows up as a US number. (Skype does as well but is more expensive.)

You can also get a VPN, lots of services available out there, that will make it look like you are on a US ISP. Stay away from the free ones as they can contain viruses or monitor your passwords etc, lots of good ones about $50 a year

Bonus is that you will also like like you are in the US for other services, Netflix restricts VPN somewhat but others do not.


The unknown computer message is not your computer, they would get that from the MAC address, but is from the ISP's IP address. (Your computer is assigned an IP address like 192.168.x.x by the local network and is not seen on the internet. Only the ISP IP address is seen. IP numbers are dynamic and the same connection can have different IP addresses at different times, even if you pay for a static IP address, it just will not change as much.


----------



## expat0055 (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks Manitoba for the Magic Jack Recommendation. I will check that out. 

Interestingly, I just started a VPN service last month to test it out--and as part of my prep to moving. I got the Nord VPN for 3 years for pretty cheap, so I pay, and it was among the top one recommended. 

As I was testing tho, I still got the Two-Factor Auth request on some accounts. Not all for sure, but some. I am still experimenting with my VPN so this could be because I allowed it to connect to its "best/fastest" VPN source. Maybe I need to actually only specify US. More testing I guess is needed on this. 

Thank you for your help. All appreciated.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

expat0055 said:


> ....
> As I was testing tho, I still got the Two-Factor Auth request on some accounts. .....


Last time I was in Canada, I was getting 2FA requests from many accounts even those I had already used in Canada before, I was using the 4G connection on my phone so the only thing I could think of it was connecting through a different node with different IP addresses.

For some reason Amazon is particularly free with these requests. 

My Canadian banks will send the SMS to my Philippine number no problems, we do have a different tax regime and banking rules in Canada so it is no issue with me being a non-resident. (My banks already know I live in the Philippines anyway. For me it is actually a significant tax advantage.)


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I've used Interactive Brokers in the past while in the Philippines. Request a Security Device from them and you can use that for your 2FA instead of text messages.
I recommend the security code cards. Nothing to break and no battery to die.
Good luck!


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Can't you get a US sim that will allow free SMS when abroad?

I did that recently when I was in Aus using my Philippines (Globe) Sim. 

Make sure that roaming is turned off and then just put it into an old phone that only ever gets turned on when you are expecting an SMS.


----------



## expat0055 (Nov 24, 2019)

Will look into that thanks!


----------



## expat0055 (Nov 24, 2019)

I dont know about that, will have to research. I generally do the opposite when I go there, I get a PI sim card. Interesting.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> I've used Interactive Brokers in the past while in the Philippines. Request a Security Device from them and you can use that for your 2FA instead of text messages.
> I recommend the security code cards. Nothing to break and no battery to die.
> Good luck!


Yes, I wish I had done this and I may try to get the devices on the next trip home.

Fidelity threatened to close me when I moved here as I changed my address to PH. I changed my address to my sister's house in Calif and they have never bothered me again. They said they were going to use 2FA on certain transactions but I have never encountered it, knock on wood. I use a VPN to log in.

My Chase Banking account and CapitalOne credit card don't seem to care much but I also use the Calif address and VPN.

Take a look at State Department Federal Credit Union. They don't care about your address and might meet some of your needs.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There are places like myus,com that will provide you with a US address for receiving mail and parcels. They will send them to you DHL or other courier that you specify on the schedule you specify.

There are also dedicated mail receivers that will receive your mail scan and send it on to you electronically.

You can live here and have it appear that you actually live just about anywhere in the world thanks to the wonders of modern technology and logistics.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

1) get a vpn where you can choose a file server in your home country
2) get a mail forwarding service. I moved to Nevada for a month before moving out of the US to establish residency in a tax free state. My mail forwarder is based there and gives me a mailing address in NV.
3) get a virtual number. I use Hushed and two-factor verification works everywhere. It’s faster than my old landline in the US!
4) change all tax, accounting, insurance, banking and credit cards to new virtual address. 

You are now virtual and can function like you were in the US anywhere in the world...

Good luck!


----------



## expat0055 (Nov 24, 2019)

Got #1 done, researching #2 & 3. Thanks!


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Let me add to #4. Change your drivers license to NV, and change your voter registration to your temporary address in NV then change both addresses to the mail forwarder. Key in establishing residency is 1) where your drivers license is, and 2) where you are registered to vote.

I’m amazed at Hushed. I shopped and got a lifetime number for $25. Banks and cc companies use that number to verify me all the time, texts are extremely fast. Get a Magic Jack to have a ‘landline’ number and so you can make free calls back to North America...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I American friend of mine did that, not due to federal tax and banking reasons but he had been keeping his mailing address at his father's house in New England, after several years in Afghanistan he was hit for back state taxes, something north of $US 30,000.

The eventually applied for, took the tests and got his Nevada PE license. Since the exams at least, were only open to state residents, he had a third factor "proving" Nevada state residence.


The Nevada DMV did not accept his MailBox etc address and insisted on a physical address, he gave them the hotel he was staying at and they ended up putting the Mailbox address on his DL anyway. It is not only the Phil LTO that works in mysterious ways.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Lots of Californians moving to other states the last few years, it’s common to move to Nevada, Las Vegas and its suburbs in particular. There is a slight risk but if you establish residency there’s not a lot they can do. Taxes are paid where they are earned so if you move to a tax free state your income needs to come from there too, doesn’t do any good to claim residency in one state but continue to earn from your old state. 

VPN’s are a necessity, if you shop around you can find deals. Here’s one on sale right now, $40 for a lifetime. I use another VPN and cannot vouch for this company but I’m using them as an example of good deals if one looks around...

https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/25.../?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Facebook_Ads

Here’s a deal on the Hushed app as well. I do use this and can personally vouch for how good it is. Two factor authentication works wonders with this app... 👍

https://stacksocial.com/sales/hushe...0-sms-per-line-per-year-lifetime-subscription


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I use the VPN on my phone anytime I am connected to a public WiFi system. I consider it just a basic routine precaution for using the free WiFi. (Unless i need and can get the bandwidth I usually just stay on my data as often public WiFi is slower than 4G, when 5G is available and if it actually can deliver the promised speeds and reliability, I may never use public WiFi.))


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I use the VPN on my phone anytime I am connected to a public WiFi system. I consider it just a basic routine precaution for using the free WiFi. (Unless i need and can get the bandwidth I usually just stay on my data as often public WiFi is slower than 4G, when 5G is available and if it actually can deliver the promised speeds and reliability, I may never use public WiFi.))


Same here, but there is no 5G in Philippines. Best you'll manage is LTE.


----------

